# Craftsman II 8/25 Trac drive : How free should the axle turn when clutch not engaged?



## hend1x (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,
It took longer then expected but I'm starting to prep my "new" snow blower for winter (Model #536-884900). I pulled off the tracs and I noticed that the axle shaft inside the machine body only turns a little bit before it starts to get hard to turn. Is this normal or is this an issue? I figured it should be really easy to turn. I couldn't tell where the binding was coming from..any ideas?

Also, while I have you...on the parts website I noticed it doesn't list the track. Is this no longer for sale? Do you have any suggestions on how I can repair my existing one (it is still all together but has tons of cracks).

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...odelSearch&q=536-884900&searchTerm=536-884900

Thanks for your help


----------

